
Hackers Breach Avast Antivirus Network Through Insecure VPN Profile - draugadrotten
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-breach-avast-antivirus-network-through-insecure-vpn-profile/
======
tastroder
> "an extremely sophisticated attempt,"

> was able to gain access using compromised credentials via a temporary VPN
> account

Well, which one is it? Not to sound flippant but I'm really annoyed by
security reporting these days, half the time it seems to be "my password was
password"/"my last patch day was two years ago" scenarios sprinkled with FUD
that masks some random company's inability to get their act together.

